# State employee salaries 2007



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone know or remember the link for looking up annual salaries for Massachusetts state employees? I looked on the Herald and Globe sites to no avail. Thanks.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here you go Snipe...
Boston Herald 2008 State Employee Payroll


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

My family is the first to let me know when it's posted :BM: .


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some of it is innaccurate. Friends of mine who are instructors for labs, do no make $99,000 a year, more like maybe $19,000 a year.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

mtc said:


> My ex is the first to bitch about mine!


My father and I wused to work for the MDC back in the day. Well, Howie Carr went on a month long tirade about the agency and listed both of us and our salaries in the article. Needless to say, my mother was shocked (and then pissed) when she saw how much my dad was making as he only gave her x amount of money a week and never let her see his check.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I second the fact its not accurate. They have/had mine wrong as well.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

JMO...I don't think this informtion should be posted...


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

My info is correct on it however I'm wondering about a few others I know who seemed to make alot more money than they should have seeing they work no ot and seemed to have climbed 3-4,000 over their average pay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Hb13 said:


> My info is correct on it however I'm wondering about a few others I know who seemed to make alot more money than they should have seeing they work no ot and seemed to have climbed 3-4,000 over their average pay.


Your gross pay is what you would have received if you had no deductions whatsoever. The amount reported on your W-2 is minus any pre-tax contributions like a 457 fund, IRA account, etc.

I put as much as I can afford each week into my 457 fund, so my W-2 income was nowhere near my reported gross income.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Glad I no longer work for the State


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

all I know is a certain some one who stops in here is buying the coffee's from now on!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ain't that the truth!


----------

